# [Heisec] Diskussionen um Versionspolitik von Firefox



## Newsfeed (25 Juni 2011)

Dass es keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr für den im März veröffentlichten Firefox 4 geben soll, führt zu Irritationen. Die Firefox-Entwickler betrachten Version 5 als Security-Fix, Anwender sollten darauf wechseln.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

